# plume (volcanic)



## katzuhiko minohara corona

What is a volcanic "*plume*"?

The context is about Yellowstone. 

The original text.
New technology suggests the volcanic *plume* beneath the park is larger than previously imagined.

My try.
...el charco volcánico...
...la lava volcánica...  ???


----------



## jasminasul

Normalmente es la columna de gases y cenizas que sale del volcán. Lo único que se me ocurre en este caso es que sea un depósito de lava en forma de pluma.
E: He encontrado algo:


> Last year about this time, Yellowstone supervolcano exhibited ominous rumblings. I reported on it here and here and here. It was said that a plume of hot and molten rock was rising fast and that its eruption, if large enough, _could_ constitute an extinction level event (ELE).


http://the-end-time.blogspot.com/2009/12/yellowstone-shown-to-have-lava-plume-on.html


----------



## Justham

según esto tal vez se pueda decir "*dispersión volcánica*"

Acá no tengo acceso a google, así que no puedo ver a lo que se refiere el vínculo en este hilo, pero quizá sea útil también.


----------



## jasminasul

Pluma o burbuja de magma sí. Pluma mantélica me parece que puede ser demasiado técnico en este caso.


----------



## cirrus

To me plume also implies something in the air so given that this seems to be someone using the word in a non technical way, why not say estela?


----------



## jasminasul

Because the text makes it clear that the plume is under the park, Cirrus.
A plume of gas or smoke would normally be called "columna". Estela is something that an object leaves behind.


----------



## EMELLE

I agree with jasminasul


----------



## cirrus

Perhaps this link will help. During the last year's big eruption in Iceland which grounded most air traffic in the northern EU, the media was full of talk of the plume and they meant the ashcloud from the volcano.


----------



## Kuota

Hi:

Yellowstone is a volcanic "hot-spot" caused by a "mantle plume". I believe in Spanish it is a "Flecha de magama":

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Nacional_Yellowstone#Geolog.C3.ADa

Un saludo


----------



## Justham

Kuota said:


> Hi:
> 
> Yellowstone is a volcanic "hot-spot" caused by a "mantle plume". I believe in Spanish it is a "Flecha de magama":
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Nacional_Yellowstone#Geolog.C3.ADa
> 
> Un saludo


 
Una pequeñísima correción...


----------



## k-in-sc

Trazan imagen de *nube volcánica subterránea* de Yellowstone
HELENA, Montana, EE.UU. (AP) - Un equipo de científicos utilizó sensores eléctricos y magnéticos para trazar la composición y magnitud de una enorme *columna* subterránea de roca fundida y fluidos salobres hasta unos 320 kilómetros (200 millas) por debajo de la superficie del Parque Nacional de Yellowstone, según un nuevo estudio de pronta publicación. ...

...     Mientras la imagen de 2009 mostró que el *penacho* de roca derretida se extiende a lo largo de 240 kilómetros, en un ángulo de 60 grados bajos la superficie, la nueva imagen obtenida por Zhdanov y Smith muestra que la parte conductiva del penacho se sumerge en un ángulo de 40 grados y se extienda tal vez 640 kilómetros de este a oeste. De allí que los autores hablen de un supervolcán bajo Yellowstone. ...


----------

